
Working from Home: More Americans Are Telecommuting (2019) - luu
https://www.stlouisfed.org/publications/regional-economist/third-quarter-2019/working-home-more-americans-telecommuting
======
g82918
Kind of telling when the darkest color is 3.6% in the graph for areas with
telecommuting.

